# “Crooners” diction questions



## Klinger (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi all,

As I continue to develop my golden age and jazz style, I find it more and more important to me to study the diction in this style of singing- where can I find resources in this?

Thanks!


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

In 1932 Cardinal O'Connell of Boston called *crooning*, _*"a degenerate form of singing"*_ and The New York Singing Teachers Association said, *"Crooning corrupts the minds and ideals of the younger generation." *






.

Hmm. Um . . . You learn any style/technique in several ways.

*1.* One would be to take lessons from a *voice teacher* that understands and specializes in the style. That might be a tough search, and contacting random voice teachers will find you lots who claim to be "Experts", but few who are.

*2. Read about it.* Understand what influenced the emergence of the style (let's blame that new fangled microphone thingy)






https://www.slideshare.net/touwisbirecadraso650040/how-to-sing-like-a-crooner

*3. LISTEN.* Find the successful crooners, and imitate. Don't limit yourself to the golden age of crooning either - there are plenty of modern day crooners as well. So, there's the grandpa of crooning, Rudy Vallee, and the Father of Crooning, Bing Crosby. Elvis did a fair share of crooning, and Jim Morrison of the Doors did as well.

There are plenty more, and YouTube is free. Charles Hart. Gene Austin. Dean Martin was a crooner. Nat King Cole. Michael Bublé and Barry Manilow. Harry Connick Jr. Josh Groban is a Pop Classical crooner. Seth MacFarlane. Matt Munro. Perry Como.

Bobby Darin, Al Martino. Mel Tormé, Nat King Cole. Julio Iglesias. David Bowie.

*4. Imitate.* Record yourself and listen to compare what THEY are doing, and what YOU are doing.

*5. Go to concerts*, big and small, where there might be a crooner singing. It could even be, say, a Frank Sinatra tribute singer.

*6. Join a FB group* for people that love crooners.

*7. Talk* to crooners. Ask them how they learned to croon. Ask if they give voice lessons.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Not a single like, not even from the OP.

Joined. Posted. And left.

BuhBah, Klinger.


----------

